# How to tie an aftermarket amp into the factory 450 watt Pioneer system



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mikey_r82 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has tied an after market amp into the factory upgraded Pioneer system. I know that there is a factory amp in this system. I want to take the low pass and run that into the amp that I bought so that the rear deck speakers still function but the low signal goes to the new amp and not to the factory speakers. Does anyone have a factory wiring diagram or have detailed instructions to do this?


Sounds like you're trying to run an amplifier to a subwoofer? 

If so, you have two choices. Either get a line out converter that you tap into the existing speaker wires for the back speakers, or find an amplifier that has its own high level input harness that you can splice into the existing speaker wires for the signal.


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

Xtremerev Is correct. Dont tie another amp inline with stock amp. Run your new amp seprate. Use either your high level input on your amp, if it does not have one get a l.o.c converter. Here is a video that will help you 2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube


----------



## arnaldorobles12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Do anyone know which wire i can use as a remote turnon for my amp. I have the upgraded pioneer system


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

The remote for the factory amp is dark green and yellow. You can tap into that for a turn on signal.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

I also the the upgrade pioneer system, I ran my remote from the loc that I installed using the rear amp that comes with the system, and just like the video above, u used and add a circuit, and it works perfect


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome vid Sajayra. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I am thinking about adding a aftermarket amp to my new diesel with the upgraded sound system but I'm still not sure about it yet. Is there a big difference between the stock and aftermarket amp? like is it worth doing it? I'm perfectly fine with pioneer speakers and do not want to swap them out but I am willing to add a better amp to the system if it actually makes the speaker perform better from what I have been reading on here.


----------

